# smtp auth via pam broken [SOLVED]

## returnthis

Note: I solved this issue but changing to use checkpassword instead of checkpassword-pam[/code]

I have had smtp auth in qmail via  /usr/bin/checkpassword-pam working for a while. I think that glibc broke pam. I can still ssh though

I decided to rollback to previous glibc and portage yelled at me. I have remerged pam and glibc to no affect. I a very similar setup on another box which is working. The only diff is that this setup is on athlon64.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oct 22 13:30:18 [system-auth] PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_unix.so)
> 
> Oct 22 13:30:18 [system-auth] PAM [dlerror: libnsl.so.1: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # free
> 
>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
> ...

 

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-g
> 
> entoo-r5 x86_64)
> ...

 Last edited by returnthis on Tue Nov 20, 2007 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## returnthis

poke.

I have been googling and asking on irc. No one seems to have a solution. I am completely unable to send mail. Is there any info that would be helpful?

----------

## mad93

I've the same problem (can be de pam update?)

----------

## mad93

It had an easy solution for me  :Smile: 

/etc/init.d/courier-authlib restart

----------

## returnthis

I restarted the entire computer after I remerged glibc and pam.

----------

## returnthis

incase this might help:

strace checkpassword-pam -s system-auth --debug --stdout

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> execve("/usr/bin/checkpassword-pam", ["checkpassword-pam", "-s", "system-auth", 
> 
> "--debug", "--stdout"], [/* 14 vars */]) = 0
> ...

 

----------

## returnthis

I just upgraded sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5  -> sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1

same problem

----------

## johnisevil

I was getting this exact same error except from vsftpd.  Restarting it seems to have done the trick.

----------

